# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N3

## ivy

Դիմակը կբացվի հինգ օրից՝ *հունիսի 13*-ին: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է, սակայն հեղինակը նույնպես կարող է մասնակցել քննարկումներին:



11.02.2014, ուրբաթ

Այսօր ես ամուսնացա: Էրիկը նեկրոֆիլ է: Մինչև մեր ամունությունը, նա իր մահացած կնոջ հետ էր քնում, բայց խոստացել է ինձ երբեք չդավաճանել, ոչ հանգուցյալների և ոչ էլ ողջերի հետ: Կիրակի օրը մենք ինչպես հարկն է հողին կհանձնենք նրա կնոջը, նախկին կնոջը: Քանի որ պաշտոնական թաղումը վեց ամիս առաջ արդեն եղել է, բնականաբար չենք կարող հրապարակավ ևս մեկ անգամ թաղել: Հետո էլ մարդիկ ի՞նչ կմտածեն իմ մասին: Կկարծեն թե ինքնասիրություն չունեմ: Իսկ ես համ ինքնասիրություն ունեմ, համ էլ լիքը ուզողներ ունեի, նենց չէր որ տանն էի մնացել: 

Էրիկը դեռ աշխատանքից չի վերադարձել, բայց ես արդեն ամեն ինչ պատրաստել եմ` լվացքն էլ եմ արել, արդուկն էլ, ճաշ էլ եմ եփել: Մի խոսքով, ես այսուհետ տան կնիկ եմ: 

Մեղրամսի չգնացինք, որովհետև մենք իրա աշխատավարձով ենք յոլա գնում, բայց ես հաշվել եմ. եթե նվազեցնենք մեր ամսեկան ծախսերը ու գումարը հավաքենք, մեր  թուջե հարսանիքին կկարողանանք Ծաղկաձոր գնալ, երեք օրով: Իսկ եթե կոտոշները չտնկի ու համաձայնի, որ ես էլ աշխատեմ, էդ դեպքում վեց օր կլինի մեր մեղրամիսը: Բայց մարդս չի ուզում, որ ես աշխատեմ, չգիտեմ: Ինձ շատ է սիրում, դրանից ա: Չի ուզում որ հոգնեմ, չարչարվեմ: 

Կես ժամից գործից տուն կգա: Սկզբում մի քիչ ծանր էի տանում էն հանգամանքը, որ մեր ամուսնության օրը ինձ տուն բերեց ու միանգամից գնաց գործի, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ եթե չաշխատենք, ավելի ճիշտ չաշխատի, չենք ապրի: 

Ի դեպ, ես տեսել իմ իրա նախկին կնոջը: Մաման ասում էր, թե ես չորացածեմ, որ ոսկորներս կարող է հաշվել վերաշապիկիս տակից: Ես հաշվեցի Էլիզի ոսկորները մաշկի տակից: Ու մենք, ինչ խոսք, անհամեմատելի ենք, ես ամուսնյակիս խանդելու որևէ պատճառ չունեմ: 

13.02.2014, կիրակի

Մի քանի րոպե առաջ թաղեցինք էլիզին: Էրիկը չթողեց, որ իրեն օգնեմ, ասում ա` ինքը իմ կինն էր, ոչ թե քո: Է հա, բայց դու էլ հո իմ ամուսինն ես: Ու՜ֆ աման, եսիմ է: Տրամադրությունս ընկավ: 

Էդ ոսկրոտին, որ Էրիկի գրկում տեսա, արյունը գլխիս խփեց: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա խանդեցի: Նորմալ չի դիակներին խանդելը: Բայց դե դիակների հետ քնելն էլ նորմալ չի:

Մենք Էլիզին տան հետևում, ընկուզենու բնի տակ թաղեցինք: Խոստացել եմ ամեն շաբաթ նարգիզներ տանել նրա համար: Էրիկն ասում էր, որ նարգիզներ շատ է սիրել: Կարծում եմ՝ էդ Էլիզը պետք է ինքնասիրահարվածի մեկը լինի իրականում: Բա եթե ինքը գոնե մի քիչ սիրեր ամուսնուն, կվերցներ ու կմահանա՞ր գրիպից: 

14.02.2014, երկուշաբթի

Մենք երջանիկ ընտանիք ենք: Պարզվում է, Էրիկը խաշած ձուն նախընտրում է ձվածեղից, իսկ դա շատ լավ է, որովհետև ես ամեն անգամ ձվածեղ անելիս, կպցնում եմ թավայից: Առավոտյան գնում է աշխատանքի ու երեկոյան բավականին ուշ գալիս: Ես չեմ ասել, բայց ինքը համալսարանում դասավանդում է… կարծեմ հնագիտություն… հնագիտության ու դամբարանների, մումիաների հետ կապված ինչ-որ բան: Ու ինքը շանվիրված է իր գործին, աշխատանքը կյանքում երկրորդ ամենակարևոր բանն է, բնականաբար ինձանից հետո: 

15.02.2014, երեքշաբթի 

Առավոտ երբ արթնացա, Էրիկը կողքիս չէր: Տարօրինակ էր, որովհետև ամեն առավոտ ես էի իրան արթնացնում, հետո նախաճաշում էինք միասին ու ինքը գործի էր գնում: Բաղնիքում չէր, խոհանոցում չէր: Քայլերս, չգիտես ինչի, ինձ ընկուզենու մոտ տարան: Բայց էդտեղ էլ չէր: Գիշերը անձրև էր եկել ու գետնին կոշիկների թարմ հետքեր էին երևում, բայց ինքը չկար: Մտածեցի որ արդեն տուն գնացած կլինի: 

Էրիկը չէր թողնում, որ մտնեմ իրա ու նախկին կնոջ սենյակ: Ասում էր` չի ուզում, որ ես ինձ վատ զգամ: Ես էլ չէի մտնում: Բայց էդ օրը տեսա, թե ոնց է ինքը հենց էդ սենյակից դուրս գալիս: Ասեց թե նկուղի բանալին էդտեղ էր, մտել էր վերցնելու համար: 

Ես հավատում եմ նրան: Գիտեմ, որ ինձ չի խաբում ու չի խաբի:  

16.02.2014, չորեքշաբթի

Արդեն երրորդ օրն է ինչ արթնանում եմ ու Էրկիը կողքիս չի: Գուշակեք… նա իրենց սենյակում է: Մեկ-մեկ սկսում եմ անգամ մտածել թե ինքը էդ սենյակում է քնում: Հա, հա՜, գիշերը սպասում է մինչև ես կքնեմ, իսկ ես մեռելի պես եմ քնում ու գնում է նախկինի սենյակ: Երևի կարոտում է, իրար հետ ապրել են, սիրել են իրար, մի օրում չես վերցնի ու ջնջես էդքանը: Մի տարում էլ էդքանը չի ջնջվի: Դե հասկանալի է: Բայց ես դա չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ: Էսօր նարգիզներ եմ տանելու Էլիզին ու կասեմ, որ վերջնականապես դուրս գա ամուսնուս գլխից, կխնդրեմ ինչպես ներկա, պաշտոնական կինը նախկին հանգույալ կնոջից կխնդրեր ու նա հաստատ կհասկանա ինձ: 

17.02.2014, հինգշաբթի 

Գնացի Էլիզի մոտ: Խոսում էի երկար, բայց ոչ մի արձագանք չկար: Ոնց որ հեչ պետքն էլ չլինեին ասածներս: Բա ես ինձ էդպե՞ս կպահեի: 

Հանկարծ սիրտս կասկած ընկավ: Նկուղից բահը բերեցի ու սկսեցի փորել գերեզմանը: Կարող ա իրականում հողի շերտը հաստ էր ու ձայնս իրեն չէր հասնում կամ էլ ինքը տանը չէր: Մտքումս աղոթում ու ներողություն էի խնդրում: Դե ծնողներս ինձ դաստիարակելու գործում չեն թերացել ու ես աստվածավախ, աստվածապաշտ, հեզ, խոնարհ երեխա եմ մեծացել: Բացատրում էի, որ իմ գործածը մեղք չէ, որովհետև ընտանիքը սրբություն է ու ինչ անում էի, անում էի էդ սրբության համար: Ու մանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնեինք էն, որ Էլիզը մեր ընտանիքի երրորդ ոչ պաշտոնական անդամն է, ամեն ինչ իր տեղն էր ընկնում: 

Բայց, գրողը տանի, երբ հասա դագաղին, էդ անտերը դատարկ էր: 

18.02.2014 ուրբաթ 

Գիշերը չքնեցի: Զգացի թե ոնց է ժամը երկուսին դուրս գալիս սենյակից: Չգիտեի ինչ անեմ: Բնականաբար չէի կարող հանգիստ նստել ու սպասել մինչև կողքի սենյակում դիակը վերջնականապես փտեր ու իրա հետ այլևս ոչինչ անել չլիներ: Էդ առավոտ անկողնուց վեր չկացա էնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ Էրիկը գործի չէր գնացել: 

Սկզբում ուզում էի վառել ամբողջ տունը, ինձ էլ էդ տան հետ: Բայց հետո… ախր մենք կարող էինք էդ տանը երջանիկ լինել: Մենք երջանիկ կլինեինք, եթե չլիներ էդ դիակը: 

Պետք է ոչնչացնեի նրան: Նրանից պետք է ոչինչ չմնար: 

Սենյակի դռան առաջ երկար ժամանակ կանգնել էի ու չէի համարձակվում ներս մտնել: Վերջապես արեցի դա: 

Էլիզի մահից հետո երևի սենյակում ոչ ոք ոչնչի ձեռք չէր տվել: Կահույքի վրա մի մետր փոշի էր նստել, ամենուրեք սարդերը սարդոստայններ էին հյուսել: 

Մահճակալի մեջ կարմիր ներքնազգեստով պառկած էր Էլիզը: Էրիկը սավանով ծածկել էր նրան մինչև գոտկատեղը: Թվում էր, թե փտած, մոխրագույն դիակը խորամանկ աչքերով ինձ է նայում: Թվում էր, թե ասում է` ես մեռած եմ, բայց ես հաղթել եմ քեզ: Գրողը տանի, ինչ կարող էր ունենալ դիակը, որը ես չունեի: Ես ատում էի Էլիզին, ատում էի Էրիկին: Ատում էի բոլորին: Դռան հետևում նստել էի ու նայում էի մահճակալի մեջ պառկած դիակին, որը որոշ առումներով ավելի ողջ էր քան ես: Հետաքրքիր էր, ի՞նչ էր արել Էրիկը որ դիակը մինչև հիմա պահպանվել էր: Եթե ժամանակին ավելի շատ հետաքրքրված լինեի նրանով, նրա աշխատանքվ, գուցե ինչ-որ բան իմանայի: 

Հետո… հետո ժամանակը, սահեց, ծորաց, գլորվեց ու Էրիկը բացեց սենյակի դուռը: Ես տեսնում էի թե ոնց է համբուրում Էլիզին: Ախր դա դիակ էր, հոտած, նեխած, գարշահոտ դիակ: Ատում էի Էլիզին, բայց ավելի շատ ինձ էի ատում: Հետո… հետո Էրիկի դեռ տաք մարմինը փռվել էր Էլիզի ոսկորների վրա, ու Էլիզը փոս ընկած, մեռած աչքերով ինձ էր նայում: “Մահը բաժանեց մեզ, իսկ դու միացրեցիր”: 

19.02.2014, շաբաթ 

Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի եթե ես վաղը չթաղեմ Էրիկին…

----------

boooooooom (09.06.2016), Lion (08.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (08.06.2016), Sambitbaba (08.06.2016), Smokie (24.06.2016), Աթեիստ (08.06.2016), Զաքար (19.06.2016), մարիօ (08.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2016), Նիկեա (08.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Մարդ չգիտի էլ ինչ ասի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (08.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մարդ չգիտի էլ ինչ ասի:


Ես գիտեմ... 

Էս ինչ թույն էր, լսի: Կարո՞ղ է, Ռայն է հայտնվել, խաբար չենք: Այսքան թույն գործ միայն նա կարող էր գրել: Ֆերնանդո Արաբալի խելագարությունները հիշեցրեց...
Կամ էլ Լիզն է...

Ով էլ լինի, շատ ապրի... արտակարգ գործ էր: Վերջն էլ. չնայած գուշակելի էր, բայց, ոնց որ դուք եք ասում, վերջն էր: :Love:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Եթե թույն՝ "poison" իմաստով, ապա հա:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.06.2016)

----------


## Lion

Կներեք, բայց պիտի ասեմ - յախք, դուրս չեկավ: Հա... յանըմ ինչ? Ասենք իմաստը որն էր? Հա, հասկանալի է, էֆեկտ է, օրգինալ է, բայց... 6 ամիս դիակը պահել, հետո թաղել, հանել... ու էդ ընթացքում հետը անընդհատ սեքսով զբաղվել??!! Չհավատացի - հասկանալի է, հեղինակի մոտ ցանկություն կար ցույց տալ, թե. <մահը սերը չի վերացնում>, բայց ավելի շուտ ու առավելագույնը ստացվել էր. <Մահը սեքսը չի վերացնում> կամ <նեկրոֆիլների կյանքից>, որովհետև տենց չեն սիրում, էդ սեր չի...

Դուրս չեկավ, տհաճ էր...

----------

erexa (09.06.2016), Նիկեա (08.06.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

Լավն էր գրողը տանի, շատ լավն էր․ հնագետ, դիակներ, Էլիզ, նյահ, նյահ  :Love: 
Ուզում էի լիքը բաներ գրեի, բայց չկարողացա, հիմա մի այլ կարգի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ով ա հեղինակը։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Բացի էն, որ վերջն էր, կարևորը՝ հավեսով կարդացվող, կենդանի գրած, ինձ ամեն անգամ Էրիկ անունը բացում է սենց տեղերում, երբ ամուսնու անունն է (մեր բարբառում էրիկ ամուսին է նշանակում)։

----------

Cassiopeia (08.06.2016), Նիկեա (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավն էր: Մենակ լեզուն էր մի քիչ անհարթ. մեկ խոսակցական էր գնում, մեկ՝ գրական:

----------

Cassiopeia (08.06.2016)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Նեկրոֆիլիան մենակ Վիտկոպով է ուտվում, էն էլ որովհետև իր շարադրանքն ուղղակի վերջն է, չես կարողանում թերություն գտնել: Էս գործում շարադրանքն ու բովանդակությունն իրար հեչ չէին բռնում, էդ տնական շարադրանքը նման բովանդակության մեջ դուրըս չեկավ, երևի էդպես էր արված, որ թեթևանա առանց էդ էլ ծանր թեման: 
Ափսոս էր Էրիկը վերջում

----------


## Նիկեա

Ուզում էի ասել` մութ էր, մռայլ էր, սև էր, բայց եսիմ, նենց չի որ շատ մութ, մռայլ ու սև ա: Մի խոսքով, չգիտեմ թե էս պատմվածքի հանդեպ ինչ եմ զգում  :Jpit:

----------


## Micke

> Մարդ չգիտի էլ ինչ ասի:


Այ հենց դրանից... մարդ չգիտի թե ինչ ասի։ Հետաքրքիր, ոչ միանշանակ նստվածք է թողնում։ Վախեցնում է այդ ցնդած պրոֆեսորը, բայց նրա ավելի ցնդած կինն էլ ավելի է վախեցնում։ Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս, որ չնայած այդ պատմաբանը այդքան սիրում էր իր կնոջը, բայց նա կնոջ մահից ընդամենը վեց ամիս անց նա նորից ամուսնանում է։ Դա ի՞նչ է, անձի երկատու՞մ։ Կինն էլ ամուսնուց հետ չի մնում, ու հարց է առաջանում՝ ո՞վ է ավելի խելահեղ, ամուսինը՝ ով չնայած իր մեծ սիրուն առ իր մեռած կինը, ամուսնանում է ընդամենը վեց ամիս անց, թե՞ կինը, ով տեսնելով դա, ընդունում է իրերն ինչպես կա և ամուսնանում հույժ տարօրինակ ու խելագարության ակնհայտ նշաններով տղամարդու հետ։ 
Դեպքերն առանց ակնհայտ զգացմունքների, սառը, անտարբեր արձանագրումն էլ ավելի է հաստատում որ նրա ներսում շատ բաներ իրենց տեղում չեն։ 
Իմ դուրն եկավ, չնայած շատ մռայլ ու ահասառսուռ էր։ Ասես ինձ թույլ էր տրված ապահով հեռավորությունից դիտել այս և այն աշխարհների սահմանագծին հավասրակշռությունը հազիվ պահող այդ կիսախելագար լարախաղացների ներքնաշխարհը։ Հեռակա հիշեցնում է «I Zombie» ֆիլմը։ 
Քանի որ ակումբցիների գրելաոճին դեռ ծանոթ չեմ, չեմ կարող շատ բան ասել, սակայն իր մռայլությամբ նման է ծովանկարին։ Միգուցե Գալաթեան, կամ Լիսբեթը՞։
Հեղինակին շնորհակալություն։

----------

boooooooom (09.06.2016), Ուլուանա (09.06.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լավն էր: Մենակ լեզուն էր մի քիչ անհարթ. մեկ խոսակցական էր գնում, մեկ՝ գրական:


Դու ես գրել։
Էդ պահն էլ դիտմամբ ես արել։

Ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով, նեկրոֆիլիան կոնկրետ մեռելի հանդեպ շեղում  չի, այլ տարբեր մեռելների։
Էդ պատճառով էլ շատ նեկրոֆիլներ մորգի աշխատողներ են լինում։
Սա ավելի շատ Էլիզոֆիլիա էր։

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.06.2016), Աթեիստ (08.06.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու ես գրել։
> Էդ պահն էլ դիտմամբ ես արել։
> 
> Ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով, նեկրոֆիլիան կոնկրետ մեռելի հանդեպ շեղում  չի, այլ տարբեր մեռելների։
> Էդ պատճառով էլ շատ նեկրոֆիլներ մորգի աշխատողներ են լինում։
> Սա ավելի շատ Էլիզոֆիլիա էր։


Ես չեմ Գալ  :LOL:  ես սենց հիվանդ բաներ չեմ գրում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես չեմ Գալ  ես սենց հիվանդ բաներ չեմ գրում:


Մեկ ա դու ես։
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկ ա դու ես։


Արի գրազ գանք  :Jpit:  Էս ակումբցիները ինչ մի սլուխից ընկել են  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արի գրազ գանք  Էս ակումբցիները ինչ մի սլուխից ընկել են


Նենց չի, որ շատ եմ ընկել։
Մրցույթին ոնց որ թե մենակ ես էի ջոկել որ Օրը Սկեպտինն ա։
Հա բայց դու եղի, հավես կլինի։

----------


## erexa

Կիսում եմ կարծիքս Lion- ի հետ: Տհաճ էր ու անիմաստ: Դուրս չեկավ էս գործը:

----------

Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Դզեց :Cool: 
Ինձ խի ա թվում որ Հովոն ա? Միայն իրա գրածներն եմ կարողանում մեկ շնչով կարդալ։

----------

Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի կողմից տհաճ էր, մյուս կողմից էլ պոկվել չէր լինում. անընդհատ ուզում էի կարդալ, տեսնել՝ հետո՛ ինչ եղավ։ Էդ առումով շարադրանքը հաջող էր, կլանող, բայց նաև անմշակ ու անփույթ, հատկապես ա ու է օժանդակ բայերի անկանոն գործածությունն ահագին թափթփված տեսք էր տալիս տեքստին։

Micke–ն ճիշտ նկատեց, որ տարօրինակ էր Էրիկի՝ կնոջն էդքան սիրելն ու նրա մահվանից ընդամենը վեց ամիս հետո ամուսնանալը։ Գալաթեայի հետ էլ համաձայն եմ, որ Էրիկն ավելի շուտ էլիզոֆիլ էր, քան նեկրոֆիլ։

Հետաքրքիր էր, որ պատմողն ամբողջ ընթացքում իբր իր ամուսնու տարօրինակության մասին է պատմում, բայց պատմելուց պարզվում է, որ եթե ոչ ամուսնուց ավել, ապա առնվազն ոչ պակաս խանգարված էլ ինքն է  :Jpit: ։ Էդ հնարքը հաջող էր։

Կարդալիս սկզբից մինչև վերջ էն տպավորությունն ունեի, որ հեղինակի գլխավոր նպատակը հնարավորինս արտառոց, տարօրինակ ու մի քիչ էլ վախենալու պատմություն մոգոնելն էր, ինչն, անկասկած, հաջողվել է։ Բայց չէի ասի, թե հիացած եմ պատմվածքով։ 

Ի դեպ, հեղինակի հետ կապված կռահումներից ոչ մեկին էլ համաձայն չեմ. թե՛ Ռայի, թե՛ Լիզբեթի ու թե՛ Բյուրի գրած լինելը բացառում եմ։ Չնայած Բյուրը երբեմն սենց տարօրինակոտ թեմաներով գրում է, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հատուկ սենց անհարթություններով ու կետադրական լուրջ վրիպակներով գրեր, ինչ է թե գլխի չընկնեինք, որ ինքն է։

----------

Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բացի էն, որ վերջն էր, կարևորը՝ հավեսով կարդացվող, կենդանի գրած, ինձ ամեն անգամ Էրիկ անունը բացում է սենց տեղերում, երբ ամուսնու անունն է (մեր բարբառում էրիկ ամուսին է նշանակում)։


"Կենդանի դիակի" մի այլ տարատեսակ, չէ՞...

Մարիօի հետ էլ եմ համաձայն. էնքան լավն է, որ ասելու բան չկա: :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հետաքրքիր էր, որ պատմողն ամբողջ ընթացքում իբր իր ամուսնու տարօրինակության մասին է պատմում, բայց պատմելուց պարզվում է, որ եթե ոչ ամուսնուց ավել, ապա առնվազն ոչ պակաս խանգարված էլ ինքն է ։ Էդ հնարքը հաջող էր։


Ամենահավեսն էլ հենց այդ է ախր... Թե չէ, որ Մայքի հետ ասում եք տրամաբանական անհարթությունների մասին, իբր սիրելի Էլիզիկի մահից կես տարի էլ չանցած և այլն... Դա արդեն համ կարևոր չէ, համ էլ այդ մասին չէ պատմվածքը:

Ստեղծագործությունը հաջողված կարելի է համարել այն ժամանակ, երբ համ գրողն է հաճույք ստանում գրելուց, համ էլ կարդացողը` կարդալուց: Հեղինակին այդ անել հաջողվել է: Ապրի ինքը:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Ամենահավեսն էլ հենց այդ է ախր... Թե չէ, որ Մայքի հետ ասում եք տրամաբանական անհարթությունների մասին, իբր սիրելի Էլիզիկի մահից կես տարի էլ չանցած և այլն... Դա արդեն համ կարևոր չէ, համ էլ այդ մասին չէ պատմվածքը:
> 
> Ստեղծագործությունը հաջողված կարելի է համարել այն ժամանակ, երբ համ գրողն է հաճույք ստանում գրելուց, համ էլ կարդացողը` կարդալուց: Հեղինակին այդ անել հաջողվել է: Ապրի ինքը:


Սամ ջան կարողա՞ ես իմ մտքերը շարադրելուց այնպես եմ անում, որ հակառակ էֆէկտնա տալիս :Shok: 
Եթե ուշադիր կարդաս, կտեսնես որ ես ոչ թե տրամաբանական կառուցվածքի մասին եմ խոսում, այլ հերոսի կերպարը վերլուծում։ Հեղինակի կատարած աշխատանքը ես միայն գովաբանել եմ, իսկ հերոսների արարքները կարելի է վերլուծել, առանց գործը փնովելու։ Ես հենց դա էլ արել եմ :Cool:

----------


## ivy

Ես տան կնիկ եմ, մարդս՝ նեկրոֆիլ։
Ես անում դնում, էփում թափում եմ, նա իր մեռելի հետ ա քնում։
Այ սենց ընտանիք։

Ինչի՞ էին միասին. ոչ մի կապ չի երևում նորաթուխ կնոջ ու Էրիկի միջև։ 

Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկացա, Էրիկին վերջում սպանեց։ Դե եթե արդեն թաղել-չթաղելու մասին էր մտածում։

Էս ամբողջն ավելի շատ հիշեցնում էր մի բան, որ կատարվում է հիվանդ մեկի գլխի մեջ, ոչ թե իրականում։

Ինձ դուր չեկավ։ Ոչ պատմությունը, ոչ շարադրանքը։

----------

Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ինչ կլիներ, եթե երկուսն էլ սիրեին Էլիզին, ու դա լիներ իրենց երկուսի համատեղ գաղտնիքը, իրենց կապող օղակը։ Երեքով են. մեկն էլ` դիակ։
Էսպես պատմությունն իհարկե ավելի հիվանդ կդառնար, բայց գուցե դա Հեչ էլ վատ չի։ Համենայնդեպս, Էրիկի ու իր նոր կնոջը կապն ավելի իմաստալից կլիներ։

----------

boooooooom (09.06.2016), Մուշու (10.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեղափոխվել են էստեղ:*

----------


## ivy

Մոդերատորականը գրեցի, քննարկումը կանգնե՞ց  :Think:

----------


## boooooooom

> Իսկ ինչ կլիներ, եթե երկուսն էլ սիրեին Էլիզին


Ինձ էլ էր թվում, թե տենց մի բան ա սպասվում վերջում: Էն միտքն էլ էր լավը, որ ինչ որ մի կետից պատմությունը դառնար հերոսներից մեկի հիվանդ երևակայությունը: Կամ պարզվեր, որ Էրիկը ինչ որ գիտափորձ ա սկսել))):
 Էն որ մի շնչով կարդացվեց ու ընթացքում մի քանի վերջաբան ծնվեց գլխումս դա փաստ է. երևի էդքանով լավն էր:

----------

ivy (09.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (09.06.2016), Sambitbaba (09.06.2016), Աթեիստ (09.06.2016), Նիկեա (09.06.2016)

----------


## Skeptic

Լավն էր, հետաքրքիր էր, սյուժեն ահագին նման էր վերջերս թողարկված բրիտանական Nina Forever ֆիլմի անոտացիային, որը դեռ չեմ տեսել։



Ի դեպ, հասարակ մահկանացուների (վերևի աջ անկյուն) ու կինոքննադատների (ներքևի ձախ անկյուն) տված ռեյտինգների սենց տարբերություն չեմ հիշում։

----------

Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Վաղը դիմակը բացում ենք. ի՞նչ մտքեր կան, ո՞վ կլինի հեղինակը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վաղը դիմակը բացում ենք. ի՞նչ մտքեր կան, ո՞վ կլինի հեղինակը:


Պուճուրներից ա: Մարին կարա լինի:

----------

Նիկեա (12.06.2016)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կլօր օ-ով Մարին էլ կարա լինի։

----------

erexa (13.06.2016), մարիօ (13.06.2016)

----------


## erexa

Կարծում եմ, հեղինակը Վոլտերան ա:

----------


## ivy

Օրն եկավ, դիմակը հանում ենք  :Smile: 

Հեղինակ՝ *Նիկեա*։

----------

boooooooom (13.06.2016), Cassiopeia (13.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.06.2016), Աթեիստ (13.06.2016), Արէա (13.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## ivy

Նիկեա, հերոսաբար դիմացար հինգ օր  :Smile: 

Հիմա մի քիչ պատմի՝ ինչի սենց պատմվածք, միտքը որտեղից ծնվեց, ոնց և այլն։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հեղինակ՝ *Նիկեա*։


Աաայ քեեեզ բաաան... :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

Հեչ չէի սպասի, որ էդքան պոզիտիվոտ Նիկին նման բան կգրի...
Մյուս կողմից էլ... շատ հնարավոր է, որ հենց դա էլ նման խելագար խաղերի բերեց...

Նիկի ջան, "խելագար խաղեր"` շատ-շատ դրական իմաստով եմ ասում: Հիշու՞մ ես, հենց սկզբից էլ ասել էի, որ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ:
Ապրե՛ս: :Love: 

Բայց հիշիր, որ նման թեման կրկնելու դեպքում, էֆեկտը կորցնելու շատ մեծ վտանգներ կան...

----------

boooooooom (13.06.2016), ivy (13.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Նիկեա, հերոսաբար դիմացար հինգ օր 
> 
> Հիմա մի քիչ պատմի՝ ինչի սենց պատմվածք, միտքը որտեղից ծնվեց, ոնց և այլն։


Էս ինչ էր: Պատմվածքների վերջին մրցույթի ժամանակ, երբ շատերդ կարծում էիք թե ես եմ "Նորմալ լինելու անտանելի թեթևությունը" պատմվածքի հեղինակը ու laro-ն էլ փորձում էր ինձանից խոստովանություն կորզել, թե որ գործն էր իմը, անընդհատ ասում էի, որ ես պատասխանատու կլինեի իմ ստեղծածի համար: Իսկ հիմա էրեխեքիս անտեր էի թողել, ոչ կարողանում էի պաշտպանել, ոչ ինչ-որ բաներ բացատրել  :Cray:   :LOL:  Բայց էս էլ էր հավես: Շատ հավես էր: Չափազանց հավես   :Jpit:  

Ուրեմն, մի օր Անժելի հետ խոսում էինք (նույն ինքը laro) ու չեմ հիշում թե ոնց էղավ, բայց սկսեցինք նեկրոֆիլիայից խոսել ու հենց էդ ժամանակ էլ որոշեցի, որ մրցույթի համար ինչ էլ գրեմ, նեկրոֆիլիայի ու նեկրոֆիլների մասին եմ գրելու: Գրեցի, վերջացրեցի մրցույթի վերջնաժամկետից մի օր առաջ ու ոչ մի կերպ չէի կարողանում իրեն տալ էն տեսքը, որը պետք է ունենար մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար: Ես էլ որոշեցի էս ձևով ներկայացնել ձեր դատին: 
Ես իմ առաջ դրել էի մի քանի առաջադրանք. գրել նեկրոֆիլիայի մասին, գրել նենց որ ոչ ոքի մտքով էլ չանցնի թե հեղինակը ես կարող եմ լինել ու կարդացվող գրել: Ու ինձ թվում ա` իմ առջև դրածս խնդիրները բավականին լավ եմ լուծել: 
Սկզբում, երբ նոր էի սկսել գրելը, որևէ վեհ գաղափար ցույց տալու նվազագույն մտադրություն անգամ չունեի: Ուղղակի գրում էի, որովհետև որոշել էի գրել: Հետո ընթացքում գաղափարն էլ գտա. շատ բաներ, որ արդեն մեռած են ու պետք ա թաղենք, մենք շարունակում ենք պահել մեր կյանքում էնքան մինչև վերջնականապես փչանում են` մեր կյանքն ու մեզ էլ փչացնելով: Բայց, ինչ խոսք, թերացել եմ էս գաղափարը ընթերցողին հասցնելու գործում:  
Հավես էր նույն գործի մասին լրիվ տարբեր կարծիքներ լսելը. էն որ մեկը ասում էր` տհաճ էր, վատն էր, ինձ դուր չէկավ, ու միանգամից դրանից հետո` լավն էր, արագ էր կարդացվում: 
Շատ շնորհակալություն բոլորիցդ կարդալու և կարծիքների համար: Խոստանում եմ` մի օր իմ նեկրոֆիլները ավելի լավը կդառնան  :LOL:  

Հավես էր դիմակ լինելը:

----------

boooooooom (13.06.2016), Cassiopeia (13.06.2016), ivy (13.06.2016), John (13.06.2016), laro (13.06.2016), Mr. Annoying (13.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), Արէա (13.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2016), Ուլուանա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Աաայ քեեեզ բաաան...


ես հենց նման արձագանքի էի սպասում:  :LOL: 




> Հեչ չէի սպասի, որ էդքան պոզիտիվոտ Նիկին նման բան կգրի...
> Մյուս կողմից էլ... շատ հնարավոր է, որ հենց դա էլ նման խելագար խաղերի բերեց...
> 
> Նիկի ջան, "խելագար խաղեր"` շատ-շատ դրական իմաստով եմ ասում: Հիշու՞մ ես, հենց սկզբից էլ ասել էի, որ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ:
> Ապրե՛ս:
> 
> Բայց հիշիր, որ նման թեման կրկնելու դեպքում, էֆեկտը կորցնելու շատ մեծ վտանգներ կան...


Շատ-շատ շնորհակալություն: Չեմ կարծում հաճախ նման բաներ կգրեմ, էնպես  որ էֆեկտը չարաշահելու վտանգ չկա  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Կներեք, բայց պիտի ասեմ - յախք, դուրս չեկավ: Հա... յանըմ ինչ? Ասենք իմաստը որն էր? Հա, հասկանալի է, էֆեկտ է, օրգինալ է, բայց... 6 ամիս դիակը պահել, հետո թաղել, հանել... ու էդ ընթացքում հետը անընդհատ սեքսով զբաղվել??!! Չհավատացի - հասկանալի է, հեղինակի մոտ ցանկություն կար ցույց տալ, թե. <մահը սերը չի վերացնում>, բայց ավելի շուտ ու առավելագույնը ստացվել էր. <Մահը սեքսը չի վերացնում> կամ <նեկրոֆիլների կյանքից>, որովհետև տենց չեն սիրում, էդ սեր չի...
> 
> Դուրս չեկավ, տհաճ էր...


Իրականում մահը-սերը-չի-վերացնումը ամենավերջին բանն էր, որ նեկրոֆիլիայի միջոցով կփորձեի ցույց տալ: Հետո էլ մենք չգիտենք Էրիկը դիակի հետ սեքսով էր զբաղվում թե հեքիաթ էր կարդում կնոջ համար: Ի վերջո մենք գիտենք, որ ինքը նեկրոֆիլ ա միայն որովհետև ամենասկզբում կինն ասում ա որ ինքը նեկրոֆիլ ա: Հասկանում եմ, որ սխալը իմն է, որ ես եմ թերացել նկարագրություններում: Շատ շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար:  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (13.06.2016), laro (13.06.2016), Sambitbaba (13.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), Աթեիստ (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Լավն էր գրողը տանի, շատ լավն էր․ հնագետ, դիակներ, Էլիզ, նյահ, նյահ 
> Ուզում էի լիքը բաներ գրեի, բայց չկարողացա, հիմա մի այլ կարգի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ով ա հեղինակը։


ես մտածում էի, որ ամուսնու հնագետ լինելու հանգամանքը կստիպի կասկածել, թե հեղինակը դու ես  :LOL:  չգիտեմ ինչը նպաստեց, բայց Գալաթեան հենց տենց էլ մտածում էր  :Jpit:  
Ապրես շատ  :Love:

----------

laro (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Բացի էն, որ վերջն էր, կարևորը՝ հավեսով կարդացվող, կենդանի գրած, ինձ ամեն անգամ Էրիկ անունը բացում է սենց տեղերում, երբ ամուսնու անունն է (մեր բարբառում էրիկ ամուսին է նշանակում)։


Անուններ ու վերնագրեր մտածելը ինձ համար միշտ ա խնդիր եղել: Ես էլ չգիտեի թե հերոսիս անունը ինչ դնեմ ու Էրիկ դրեցի, որովհետր էրիկ նշանակում ա ամուսին  :Jpit: 




> Լավն էր: Մենակ լեզուն էր մի քիչ անհարթ. մեկ խոսակցական էր գնում, մեկ՝ գրական:


Մեկ ա-ով էր, մեկ է-ով, գիտեմ: Ու չէի կողմորոշվում սաղ ա դարձնեմ, թե է ու տենց խառը ստացվեց: Մյուս անգամ սենց փնթի չեմ գրի... կփորձեմ  :Jpit: 




> Նեկրոֆիլիան մենակ Վիտկոպով է ուտվում, էն էլ որովհետև իր շարադրանքն ուղղակի վերջն է, չես կարողանում թերություն գտնել: Էս գործում շարադրանքն ու բովանդակությունն իրար հեչ չէին բռնում, էդ տնական շարադրանքը նման բովանդակության մեջ դուրըս չեկավ, երևի էդպես էր արված, որ թեթևանա առանց էդ էլ ծանր թեման: 
> Ափսոս էր Էրիկը վերջում


Տնական շարադրանքը... դե ես միշտ եմ տենց գրում: Չէի մտածում թեման թեթևացնելու մասին,կ ընդհակառակը, ինձ թվում ա սենց անկապ, ի միջի այլոց գրելը ավելի ա ծանրացնում: Իսկ Էրիկին ես որոշել էի վերջում սպանել հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ դեռ նոր էի ստեղծել:  :Jpit:  
Ապրես, Վոլտ  :Love: 




> Ուզում էի ասել` մութ էր, մռայլ էր, սև էր, բայց եսիմ, նենց չի որ շատ մութ, մռայլ ու սև ա: Մի խոսքով, չգիտեմ թե էս պատմվածքի հանդեպ ինչ եմ զգում



Հա, էդ ժամանակ իրոք դեռ չգիտեի, չէի հասկանում թե ինչ էի զգում էս գործի հանդեպ: Հիմա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ սիրում եմ:  :Smile: 
)



> Այ հենց դրանից... մարդ չգիտի թե ինչ ասի։ Հետաքրքիր, ոչ միանշանակ նստվածք է թողնում։ Վախեցնում է այդ ցնդած պրոֆեսորը, բայց նրա ավելի ցնդած կինն էլ ավելի է վախեցնում։ Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս, որ չնայած այդ պատմաբանը այդքան սիրում էր իր կնոջը, բայց նա կնոջ մահից ընդամենը վեց ամիս անց նա նորից ամուսնանում է։ Դա ի՞նչ է, անձի երկատու՞մ։ Կինն էլ ամուսնուց հետ չի մնում, ու հարց է առաջանում՝ ո՞վ է ավելի խելահեղ, ամուսինը՝ ով չնայած իր մեծ սիրուն առ իր մեռած կինը, ամուսնանում է ընդամենը վեց ամիս անց, թե՞ կինը, ով տեսնելով դա, ընդունում է իրերն ինչպես կա և ամուսնանում հույժ տարօրինակ ու խելագարության ակնհայտ նշաններով տղամարդու հետ։ 
> Դեպքերն առանց ակնհայտ զգացմունքների, սառը, անտարբեր արձանագրումն էլ ավելի է հաստատում որ նրա ներսում շատ բաներ իրենց տեղում չեն։ 
> Իմ դուրն եկավ, չնայած շատ մռայլ ու ահասառսուռ էր։ Ասես ինձ թույլ էր տրված ապահով հեռավորությունից դիտել այս և այն աշխարհների սահմանագծին հավասրակշռությունը հազիվ պահող այդ կիսախելագար լարախաղացների ներքնաշխարհը։ Հեռակա հիշեցնում է «I Zombie» ֆիլմը։ 
> Քանի որ ակումբցիների գրելաոճին դեռ ծանոթ չեմ, չեմ կարող շատ բան ասել, սակայն իր մռայլությամբ նման է ծովանկարին։ Միգուցե Գալաթեան, կամ Լիսբեթը՞։
> Հեղինակին շնորհակալություն։


Շատ շնորհակալություն  :Jpit:  Ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել, անպայման կնայեմ  :Jpit: 





> Դու ես գրել։
> Էդ պահն էլ դիտմամբ ես արել։
> 
> Ի դեպ, իմ իմանալով, նեկրոֆիլիան կոնկրետ մեռելի հանդեպ շեղում  չի, այլ տարբեր մեռելների։
> Էդ պատճառով էլ շատ նեկրոֆիլներ մորգի աշխատողներ են լինում։
> Սա ավելի շատ Էլիզոֆիլիա էր։


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ էս էլիզոֆիլիա էր: Բայց սկզբում մտածում էի, որ կարող ա Էրիկն ա սպանել իրա կնոջը, հետո ամուսնացել ա, որ էլի սպանի ու հետո էլի ա ամուսնանալու... բայց էդ դեպքում օրագիրը իրենը պետք ա լիներ, բայց էդքան հիվանդ բան գրելն էլ բանի նման չէր ու արդյունքում ստացվեց էն ինչ ստացվեց:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Կիսում եմ կարծիքս Lion- ի հետ: Տհաճ էր ու անիմաստ: Դուրս չեկավ էս գործը:


 :Smile: 
շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար: Գրելիս շատ լավ հասկանում էի, որ շատերին կարող է դուր չգալ:




> Դզեց
> Ինձ խի ա թվում որ Հովոն ա? Միայն իրա գրածներն եմ կարողանում մեկ շնչով կարդալ։


Նենց հավես ա, որ ասում են՝ գրածդ մեկ շնչով են կարդացել  :Jpit: 
Շնորհակալ եմ:




> Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի կողմից տհաճ էր, մյուս կողմից էլ պոկվել չէր լինում. անընդհատ ուզում էի կարդալ, տեսնել՝ հետո՛ ինչ եղավ։ Էդ առումով շարադրանքը հաջող էր, կլանող, բայց նաև անմշակ ու անփույթ, հատկապես ա ու է օժանդակ բայերի անկանոն գործածությունն ահագին թափթփված տեսք էր տալիս տեքստին։
> 
> Micke–ն ճիշտ նկատեց, որ տարօրինակ էր Էրիկի՝ կնոջն էդքան սիրելն ու նրա մահվանից ընդամենը վեց ամիս հետո ամուսնանալը։ Գալաթեայի հետ էլ համաձայն եմ, որ Էրիկն ավելի շուտ էլիզոֆիլ էր, քան նեկրոֆիլ։
> 
> Հետաքրքիր էր, որ պատմողն ամբողջ ընթացքում իբր իր ամուսնու տարօրինակության մասին է պատմում, բայց պատմելուց պարզվում է, որ եթե ոչ ամուսնուց ավել, ապա առնվազն ոչ պակաս խանգարված էլ ինքն է ։ Էդ հնարքը հաջող էր։
> 
> Կարդալիս սկզբից մինչև վերջ էն տպավորությունն ունեի, որ հեղինակի գլխավոր նպատակը հնարավորինս արտառոց, տարօրինակ ու մի քիչ էլ վախենալու պատմություն մոգոնելն էր, ինչն, անկասկած, հաջողվել է։ Բայց չէի ասի, թե հիացած եմ պատմվածքով։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, հեղինակի հետ կապված կռահումներից ոչ մեկին էլ համաձայն չեմ. թե՛ Ռայի, թե՛ Լիզբեթի ու թե՛ Բյուրի գրած լինելը բացառում եմ։ Չնայած Բյուրը երբեմն սենց տարօրինակոտ թեմաներով գրում է, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հատուկ սենց անհարթություններով ու կետադրական լուրջ վրիպակներով գրեր, ինչ է թե գլխի չընկնեինք, որ ինքն է։


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Love:  
Կետադրական սխալներ, ա-ի, է-ի անկանոն գործածություն, գիտեմ ու անամոթաբար ասում եմ, որ նկատել եմ, հասկացել եմ, որ պետք ա ուղղել, մշակել ու չեմ արել: Ալարել եմ, ինչ խոսք: Բայց որոշել եմ մի օր էնքան լավը դարձնել էս, որ անգամ տհաճ թեման տհաճության զգացողություն չառաջացնի ու կանեմ  :Jpit:  





> Ես տան կնիկ եմ, մարդս՝ նեկրոֆիլ։
> Ես անում դնում, էփում թափում եմ, նա իր մեռելի հետ ա քնում։
> Այ սենց ընտանիք։
> 
> Ինչի՞ էին միասին. ոչ մի կապ չի երևում նորաթուխ կնոջ ու Էրիկի միջև։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, ոնց հասկացա, Էրիկին վերջում սպանեց։ Դե եթե արդեն թաղել-չթաղելու մասին էր մտածում։
> 
> Էս ամբողջն ավելի շատ հիշեցնում էր մի բան, որ կատարվում է հիվանդ մեկի գլխի մեջ, ոչ թե իրականում։
> ...


Շատ շնորհակալություն  :Jpit:  ես կփորձեմ ուղղել բացերը, նենց անել, որ Էրիկի ու երկրորդ կնոջ միջև ինչ-որ տրամաբանական կապ լինի: 




> Ինձ էլ էր թվում, թե տենց մի բան ա սպասվում վերջում: Էն միտքն էլ էր լավը, որ ինչ որ մի կետից պատմությունը դառնար հերոսներից մեկի հիվանդ երևակայությունը: Կամ պարզվեր, որ Էրիկը ինչ որ գիտափորձ ա սկսել))):
>  Էն որ մի շնչով կարդացվեց ու ընթացքում մի քանի վերջաբան ծնվեց գլխումս դա փաստ է. երևի էդքանով լավն էր:


Սկզբում ես էլ էի մտածում ամեն ինչ կնոջ երևակայության արդյունքը դարձնելու մասին, հետո մտածեցի, որ տենց հետաքրքիր չէր լինի ու համ էլ որոշել էի ինչ-որ մեկին անպայման սպանել: Շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Jpit: 




> Լավն էր, հետաքրքիր էր, սյուժեն ահագին նման էր վերջերս թողարկված բրիտանական Nina Forever ֆիլմի անոտացիային, որը դեռ չեմ տեսել։


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Էս ֆիլմն էլ անպայման կնայեմ  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (13.06.2016)

----------


## մարիօ

> ես մտածում էի, որ ամուսնու հնագետ լինելու հանգամանքը կստիպի կասկածել, թե հեղինակը դու ես  չգիտեմ ինչը նպաստեց, բայց Գալաթեան հենց տենց էլ մտածում էր  
> Ապրես շատ


Ես որ սկզբում կարդացի, ինձ էլ մի պահ թվաց, թե ես եմ գրել․   :Jpit:  սկսեցի նույնիսկ կասկածել, կարողա՞ ալտեր էգոներիցս մեկն եկել, գրել, գնացել ա, որովհետև Էլիզն իմ սիրած անուններից ա, հնագետներն`  իմ ամենասիրած մարդիկ, դե դիակների ու թաղումների մասին էլ չասեմ։  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց էս Նիկեան շատ անկանխատեսելի դեմք դառավ, հա. որտեղ սպասում ես, որ ինքը կլինի, պարզվում ա՝ ինքը չի, որտեղ հեչ չես սպասում, ինքն ա  :Jpit: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.06.2016), Smokie (25.06.2016), մարիօ (13.06.2016), Նիկեա (13.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շատ շնորհակալություն  ես կփորձեմ ուղղել բացերը, նենց անել, որ Էրիկի ու երկրորդ կնոջ միջև ինչ-որ տրամաբանական կապ լինի:


Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ եթե փորձես ինչ-որ տրամաբանություն մտցնել էս գործի մեջ, նրա ամբողջ "տրամաբանությունը" կկրոչի ու շատ անհետաքրքիր բան կդառնա...

----------


## Micke

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ եթե փորձես ինչ-որ տրամաբանություն մտցնել էս գործի մեջ, նրա ամբողջ "տրամաբանությունը" կկրոչի ու շատ անհետաքրքիր բան կդառնա...


Սամի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Հերոսների արարքների մեջ տրամաբանություն փնտրելն անօգուտ գործ է։ Հենց այդ՝ «նորմալ» մարդկանց համար անհասկանալի, անտրամաբանական գործողությունների շնորհիվ է, որ պատմվածքը միաժամանակ և վանող և գրավիչ է։ 
Թեման կարելի է մշակել, սակայն նրան զարգացում տալ կարծում եմ չարժէ։ 

Նիկեա ջան ապրես, լավ «Horror»  պատմություն ստեղծեցիր։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Բայց էս Նիկեան շատ անկանխատեսելի դեմք դառավ, հա. որտեղ սպասում ես, որ ինքը կլինի, պարզվում ա՝ ինքը չի, որտեղ հեչ չես սպասում, ինքն ա ։


առավոտ Անժելն էր նույնը ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ եթե փորձես ինչ-որ տրամաբանություն մտցնել էս գործի մեջ, նրա ամբողջ "տրամաբանությունը" կկրոչի ու շատ անհետաքրքիր բան կդառնա...





> Սամի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Հերոսների արարքների մեջ տրամաբանություն փնտրելն անօգուտ գործ է։ Հենց այդ՝ «նորմալ» մարդկանց համար անհասկանալի, անտրամաբանական գործողությունների շնորհիվ է, որ պատմվածքը միաժամանակ և վանող և գրավիչ է։ 
> Թեման կարելի է մշակել, սակայն նրան զարգացում տալ կարծում եմ չարժէ։ 
> 
> Նիկեա ջան ապրես, լավ «Horror»  պատմություն ստեղծեցիր։


շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Jpit:  անպայման ի նկատի կունենամ:

----------


## Smokie

Էս պատմվածքի մեկնաբանություններից մի քանիսը տեսել էի բախտի բերմամբ թե պատահմամբ: 

Ճիշտն ասած զզվանք չզգացի, չնայած էդքան չեմ սիրում էս ժանրը: Էլի հեշտ կարդացվող էր ու տհաճ պահեր չնկատեցի ես: Սենյակի դրվագով շատ նման էր «Կապույտ մորուք»ին: Համ էլ պատմվածքի սկզբերում ակամայից աչքովս ընկավ վերջին նախադասությունը ու փակագծերը բացեց՝ նախապատրաստեց: 
Դուրս եկավ պատմվածքը, վատը չէր:

----------

Micke (24.06.2016), Sambitbaba (25.06.2016), Նիկեա (24.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Էս պատմվածքի մեկնաբանություններից մի քանիսը տեսել էի բախտի բերմամբ թե պատահմամբ: 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած զզվանք չզգացի, չնայած էդքան չեմ սիրում էս ժանրը: Էլի հեշտ կարդացվող էր ու տհաճ պահեր չնկատեցի ես: Սենյակի դրվագով շատ նման էր «Կապույտ մորուք»ին: Համ էլ պատմվածքի սկզբերում ակամայից աչքովս ընկավ վերջին նախադասությունը ու փակագծերը բացեց՝ նախապատրաստեց: 
> Դուրս եկավ պատմվածքը, վատը չէր:


Աաաաա, Սմոք, վերջացնելուց հետո ես էլ էի Կապույտ Մորուքին հիշել, բայց ես հակված եմ հավատալու, որ ինքը իրականում խելոք, անշառ մարդ ա էղել, կնիկն ա գլխին սարքել  :LOL:

----------


## Micke

> Աաաաա, Սմոք, վերջացնելուց հետո ես էլ էի Կապույտ Մորուքին հիշել, բայց ես հակված եմ հավատալու, որ ինքը իրականում խելոք, անշառ մարդ ա էղել, կնիկն ա գլխին սարքել


լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Իրականում ագահ կինն ու իր դաժան ու ագահ եղբայրները խեղել են ամբողջ իրողությունն ու խեղճ մարդուն սպանելով նրա ունեցվածքին տիրացել։

----------

Նիկեա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Իրականում ագահ կինն ու իր դաժան ու ագահ եղբայրները խեղել են ամբողջ իրողությունն ու խեղճ մարդուն սպանելով նրա ունեցվածքին տիրացել։


Հո Մաքս Ֆրիշի տարբերակը չի՞... Վաղուց եմ կարդացել, չեմ հիշում... 
Բայց Նիկի պատմվածքը կարդալիս, ես էլ Կապույտ պապիկին հիշեցի... :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Վաաայ քու արաա :Jpit: 
Այ Նիիկ, այ օյինբաազ, այ.......... :LOL:  Էս դիմակի առաջին օրերին, որ չատում էինք, մի 2 անգամ "կասկածեցիր", որ ես եմ էս դիմակը: :Beee: 
Բայց վերջն էր, դե արի ու ծիծաղից մի թուլացի :Hands Up:

----------

Նիկեա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Վաաայ քու արաա
> Այ Նիիկ, այ օյինբաազ, այ.......... Էս դիմակի առաջին օրերին, որ չատում էինք, մի 2 անգամ "կասկածեցիր", որ ես եմ էս դիմակը:
> Բայց վերջն էր, դե արի ու ծիծաղից մի թուլացի


Հաշվի առնելով էն հանգամանքը, որ ոչ ոք չէր մտածում թե հեղինակը ես եմ, ես էլ էի փորձում էդպես մտածել  :LOL:   ու քո` դիմակ լինելը էնքան հավանական էր ինչքան իմ դիմակ լինելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> Հաշվի առնելով էն հանգամանքը, որ ոչ ոք չէր մտածում թե հեղինակը ես եմ, ես էլ էի փորձում էդպես մտածել   ու քո` դիմակ լինելը էնքան հավանական էր ինչքան իմ դիմակ լինելը


Ու՞ր էր ինձ տենց բախտ :Jpit:

----------

